# Shooting at home in the suburbs - laws and experiences



## JAVI

Depends on the neighbors... and the suburb you move to... anything around weirdville (Austin) will probably land you in jail...


----------



## BigDog2

I live in Houston...actually just outside, but I see Houston sherrif/constable cars, so I think they have jurisdiction.

Bigdog2


----------



## JAVI

BigDog2 said:


> I live in Houston...actually just outside, but I see Houston sherrif/constable cars, so I think they have jurisdiction.
> 
> Bigdog2


If it ain't the Woodlands you will probably be ok....


----------



## ELKARCHER

I posted an item in the Legislative Forum about Oregon. they have a state law against shooting in incorporated areas or any where it is considered dangerous to persons or property. That may not be the exact verbage but it is general enough to be interpreted how "they" want. Oregon shooters, check it out.


----------



## shaun748

I would bet they do have a city ordinance against it..I am a big believer in "outta sight,outta mind"..if noone sees you doing, then noone has a reason to call police...it is only an issue if someone complains.

I live by this since I currently live in crazy California(can't wait to go back home).

I grew up in Arkansas and as you know , a lot of liberal city folks are moving to the South to live this "dreamy" country life and be one with the animals. they have no background in our lifestyles and think we are bambi killers anyway,they would not hesitate to make an issue of it..I hope they find out what "chiggers" are and move back to the cities...

as an example of most cities laws, below is city ordinance information for the CITY OF SUGAR LAND, which is just s/w of Houston..++pay special attention to the sentence near the bottom that I marked with the "angry face symbol" to get my point about neighbors seeing you!!.......good luck

++AN ORDINANCE OF THE CITY OF SUGAR LAND, TEXAS, AMENDING CHAPTER 16 OF THE CODE OF ORDINANCES TO PROHIBIT THE USE OF BOWS AND CROSS BOWS IN THE CORPORATE LIMITS. 

BE IT ORDAINED BY THE CITY COUNCIL

OF THE CITY OF SUGAR LAND, TEXAS:

Section 1. That Section 16-1 (a) of the Code of Ordinances is amended to read as follows: 

Section 16-1. Discharge of weapons. 

(a) Definitions.

Air Rifle: A gun which uses compressed air, gas or a compressed spring to launch a projectile of any kind and includes a BB gun.

Firearm: A firearm as defined by the Texas Penal Code, as amended.

Bow: A weapon consisting of a curved, flexible strip of material, strung taut from end to end and used to launch arrows.

Crossbow: A weapon consisting of a bow fixed crosswise on a stock, with grooves on the stock to direct an arrow, bolt or other projectiles.

Range: Any public or private facility at which firearm, bow or crossbow training or practice, or both, is regularly conducted under controlled circumstances.

(b) It is unlawful for a person to discharge a firearm, bow, or crossbow within the corporate limit of the City.

(c) It is unlawful for a person to discharge an air rifle upon or across any public street, park, or other public property of the City, or upon or across the real property of another person without the person's consent.

(d) It is a defense to prosecution under paragraphs (b) or (c) that:

1. The firearm, air rifle, bow or crossbow was discharged upon a range;

2. The firearm, air rifle, bow or crossbow was discharged by a law enforcement officer acting within the scope of his duties;

3. The firearm, air rifle, bow or crossbow was discharged in lawful defense of a person or property; or

4. The bow or crossbow discharged was a toy bow or crossbow designed to be used by children under the age of six. 

Section 2. That any person found guilty of violating this ordinance shall be fined not more than $500.00 for each offense. 

APPROVED on first consideration on November 4, 1997.

APPROVED AND ADOPTED upon second consideration on November 18,1997. 

Dean A. Hrbacek, Mayor

ATTEST:

Glenda Gundermann, City Secretary

APPROVED:

Joe Morris, City Attorney

:angry:Mr. Earnest Taylor, Police Chief, presented and briefed members of Council on this amendment to Chapter 16 of the Code of Ordinances, stating the chapter currently only addresses the discharge of firearms and this amendment will include bows and cross bows,:angry: stating this amendment was in response to complaints from a citizen :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: .(you noticed key phrase, complaints of "A citizen", all it takes is one)


Council discussed bows and air rifles.

Following a full and complete discussion, Councilmember Thompson, seconded by Councilmember Gaston, moved that CITY OF SUGAR LAND ORDINANCE NO. 1073 an ORDINANCE OF THE CITY OF SUGAR LAND, TEXAS, AMENDING CHAPTER 16 OF THE CODE OF ORDINANCES TO PROHIBIT THE USE OF BOWS AND CROSS BOWS IN THE CORPORATE LIMITS be passed to second reading. The motion carried with Mayor Hrbacek, Councilmember Gaston, Councilmember


----------



## Elmo's Archer

*Home Range*

In my city in Connecticut the law is very simple! Target shooting is permitted AS LONG AS THE ARROW DOES NOT LEAVE THE PROPERTY! I believe this is fair simple and easy to understand and enforce. I live on a busy street and while not fully visible from the street, I can be seen shooting. The police seeing me with a bow and arrow have never even stopped.


----------



## shaun748

wow, that is great that Conn. has such a reasonable law,,I am suprised it is worded in favor of us, kinda nice to hear of such a law..of course all it takes is one idiot to shot an arrow in the air and hit a neighbors cat.

I just want to warn everyone that you can't really go by the "cop's have seen me and never done anything" unless you are sure of the law..cops may not really want to waste their time or may even be sympathetic and "look the other way", but if some unknown citizens suddenly starts complaining to the city/police then they have to begin enforcing the law.


----------



## *red-ranger*

neighbors--- who needs em


----------



## CritterGitter

When I lived in a city (a suburb of Denver) (arvada westminster) I had a place right off of a golf course and had some open areas to shoot (when the golf course was closed of course) but then had some neighbors freak out at seeing my bow, Well I checked with the local police station and I was breakin the law! ANY projectile was considered a violation!

Althogh after my candyaxx neighbor moved I went back to shooting without incident.

Check with the coppers.


----------



## MNmike

*in town shooting*

I live in a lake town community right on main street. 

There is a large cattail swam behind my house and there is were my targets are. I have never even thought of asking permmission from the city or law enforcement because they "might" start thinking about it. :wink: 

So far I have had cops drive by my house and never give it another look.

I've been shooting out back for about 4 years now. :angel: 

Alot can be said of having reasonable neighbors.

Come to think about it, ever since I staarted back into archery, I haven't seen much raccoon activity in my yard.


----------



## derekm

Where as in the UK, I'm not allowed a handgun or discharge a licensed firearm or Airgun within 50 metres of a public right of way, I can use my recurve bow almost anywhere, since target practice constitutes a lawful use of an "offensive weapon" a U.K. legal term this includes a lot of public spaces and parks as well. So I use my bow in both the backgarden and front no problem.
Isnt law strange and wonderful


----------



## BigDog2

I called a few Houston archery shops, and they gave me information that matched Shaun748, i.e., except for Sugarland (outskirts of Houston on the west side) that there is no law barring shooting a bow on your own property. However, as suggested by others, I think that I will stick to the back yard for the moment.


----------



## shaun748

I am lucky to have a small semi-hidden walkway beside my house to give me a bit more range, but when I know neighbors are around I just open the back door and shoot from inside the house(of course I can only do this when the wife is away)  ..

like I say, I have to be more careful than most since I live just outside Los Angeles.


----------



## Tafkas

Here in NJ two guys in our club were shooting in a driveway into one of their garages. Neighbor called the police and they were cited for discharging a weapon within city limits and THEIR BOWS WERE CONFISCATED. Many $$ and court dates later they got the bows back. 

I can deal with the fine and the court date, but confiscate my bow? No way, not worth it. Of course, this is in New Jersey, where everything is illegal.


----------



## poundmaker

Dont suppose any aussies on here could help me out with this, i have no idea if its legal to use a bow in my back yard...i live in n.s.w and have looked everywhere to find a law about it but cant...anyone know what the rules for n.s.w are?

Cheers Paul


----------



## Oxford

I shoot from my street into my garage. My neighbors like having me as a crime watch guy. I usually do it a 2 am and when I hear a car coming I walk onto my property and shield the bow from the driver. They only see some guy holding some odd stick like object. Nobody sees me shooting or at draw.


----------



## Jim C

Oxford said:


> I shoot from my street into my garage. My neighbors like having me as a crime watch guy. I usually do it a 2 am and when I hear a car coming I walk onto my property and shield the bow from the driver. They only see some guy holding some odd stick like object. Nobody sees me shooting or at draw.



you probably scare the poop out of some kids making out in the porch near your garage


----------



## bsu_beginner

it might just be the libertarian in me, but I prefer the police and the gov to stay out of my business. Shooting a bow off in my driveway towards my house? LOL Next thing you know they'll be telling me how and when to shoot off other projectiles.  This is not communist Russia. However honestly, after living in places like Taiwan and Haiti, while there is violence, there was a relative semblence of peace. I honestly have no idea whatsoever how you folks in the US can bear this. This place is so restricting. And yes, I anticipate the argument... I am going back overseas after I graduate.


----------



## Oxford

bsu -- I know what you mean. Yep USA is very restrictive compared to alot of other places. Drives me nuts after I have spent time abroard.


----------



## derekm

Oxford said:


> bsu -- I know what you mean. Yep USA is very restrictive compared to alot of other places. Drives me nuts after I have spent time abroard.


explain a bit more... interested


----------



## Mexican 3D

i shoot at my house, and at my fathers shop. 

in my backyard i only get about 10 meters so i dont do it often.

in the shop, wish is a small rental store, i can get 20 meters if shooting from the sidewalk. i have done it a lot, and people and policemen have seen me, but i think they dont even know what a bow is. and i have never really looked for the laws, because i dont even think there are laws regarding bows here in mexico. 

however you must be careful. i used to shoot at my grandmom's place before she sold it. there, i could get 70 meters from the sidewalk, and 60 comfortably from the porch to the backyard. once i was shooting my recurve, and i tried shooting at 50 meters. about 20 meters from the shooting line, there was a horizontal rail for the gate. since i had always shoot compound, i didnt thought much about it. 

long story short, my first few arrows fell short, so i aimed higher, hitting the rail. the arrow went upwards, and it fell in the porch of a house. i found it about 2 meters of the neighbor's car  

that was the last time i shot the recurve in that place. and i also pull my compound aiming at the target, so if something happens, there is less chance of the arrow going into somebodys house...


----------

